# Planning/Building Closet Built-ins/Shelving



## CWBowen (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm wanting to build some shelving for our Master closet but i'm not sure where to start as far as planning for sizing and such. Does anyone know of a good software to do a floorplan or layout. I'd like something that shows shelving and drawer sizes and such. Some sort of closet organizer. When I google closets, etc I always get closet companies selling their products.

Any and all help/advice is greatly appreciated.
Chris


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

the free design tool from closet maid is pretty straight forward and easy to 
use...

Udesign Do-It-Yourself Online Design Tool


----------



## LitchfieldHills (Dec 19, 2011)

I recently did this for one of my kid's closets. Existing closet had a bar at about 5' 6" off of the floor, with a shelf on top of that - pretty useless for an 8 year old. I built a tower in the middle, with adjustable shelves on the top half (bottom will have drawers at some point - its on the to-do list), one bar on the left at about 4', and two on the right - 42" and 84". The 42" number was from some design resource that I found, that for an adult dress shirt, that is the # you want. My son can reach the lower bar on the right, and the one on the left. The upper one we use for "special" clothes, like Christmas\Easter outfits, or out of season stuff.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Chris.
I've started to use Googles free Sketchup 8 program. I started using it about a week ago & it is actually pretty easy to get started. You will find many Youtube videos to get you started with the basics. Here's a couple of projects for clients I drew up in the last week & half since I started using it. You can see & measure your project before you start cutting material. Everything I drew with no cut & paste even the dental crown on the fireplace. I measured off a sample piece I have.


----------



## CWBowen (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas everyone.

I downloaded sketchup awhile back but never got into it much. I'll have to take another look. I thought it might be a steep learning curve.

Is there a standard depth on the closet panels? The ones at Home Depot seem to be about 16". I'd like to pretty much use the same ideas as the stuff you can buy premade but want a more custom look/build.


----------



## tomcoleman (Nov 15, 2008)

many "reach-in" as opposed to "walk-in" closets have wasted space in both ends. Build a set of adjustible shelves to max out closet shelving


----------

